# What are you hiding in your car?



## kenpofighter

Just wondering how many of you guys or girls keep some type of martial art weapon in your car. I know a few people who keep escrima sticks under the front seat in their car. (Shh, yea, yea I know police don't like it!)  Anyway in GA, I believe, if you have some type of weapon (unless licensed) it must be put out of reach of the driver: trunk, glove box ect. My instructor has been stopped by the police and got in trouble for this very thing (he was transporting some of the studio's practice weapons from one place to another in his back seat). 

Another thing, you feel it should be allowed to be able to carry yur martial art weapons with you?


----------



## Jai

I carry an escrima stick with me under the front seat at all times. I also carry my association membership with me and hand it over along with my driver license and tell the office I have it whenever I am pulled over.


----------



## shesulsa

Tools. I keep _tools_ in my car.  And ... percussive musical instruments.  That's what I keep in my car.


----------



## tellner

Cleaning my car would be an exercise in archeaology, not housekeeping. Dig deep enough and you might find Jimmy Hoffa somewhere under the back seat lying on top of an original Depression era Twinkie. The whole thing could be considered a biological weapon by UN standards.

I don't keep weapons in the car _per se_. They're too attractive to thieves. The chance of getting carjacked is so close to zero that it makes more sense to carry an inflatable life raft in case of floods. But I believe in being prepared for a number of emergencies, so I have a few useful things on hand. They include

An all-in-one emergency repair kit including jumper cables, flares, a small set of ratchets, min-compressor, tire-patcher, spare fuses, oil or Slick-50
Mud-and-Snow kit including small machete, folding shovel, gallon of water, kitty litter. Extra points for anyone who can tell me what the last two are for.
Mylar blanket, four man-days of Coast Guard approved emergency food, hexane stove, matches or butane lighter, pocket knife or multitool
4 C-cell Maglite
There's a few things in there that could be useful in, errr, serious social occasions. But none of them is there as a weapon.


----------



## Nolerama

I usually have hot coffee in the cup holder... a pen or three in the dash board.


----------



## BrandiJo

tellner said:


> Mud-and-Snow kit including small machete, folding shovel, gallon of water, kitty litter. Extra points for anyone who can tell me what the last two are for.


My guess would be the water is for your radiator over heating and kitty litter for oil should some spill? 

I used to keep my tonfas in my car, because i got crap from my deans for carrying them (unlady like crap) but i don't have a car anymore  just my husbands and he doesn't like me leaving stuff in it  lol


----------



## kenpofighter

Ok, let me ask this to the people who carry escrima sticks under their seat. Do you plan to tell your attacker to wait out in the parking lot while you run and get your sticks, or do you plan to try to pull them out from under the seat when someone sticks a rod through your open window and politely asks for your green paper. What do you really carry them there for?


----------



## JustAVisitor

A hammer. Good grip. Fits on the sides of the front seats. Legal everywhere. Looks mean and crazy...


----------



## tellner

BrandiJo said:


> My guess would be the water is for your radiator over heating and kitty litter for oil should some spill?



Could be, but the real reason is a little different.

The kitty litter is for getting stuck in the mud. Put it down in the direction you want to go and as far under the wheel as you can get. It provides traction for just long enough. In freezing weather mix it with the water. It freezes into a roughened slab that, once again, adds just enough traction for just long enough.


----------



## chinto

cold steel special forces shovel in plain sight in the passengers side floor boards.
its sharp, works as an axe in combat and or a club if you use the flat of the blade. capable of axe type wounds and also throwing like a tomahawk.  but if asked.. its a shovel/ entrenching tool that is there for digging me out of any problems i might have in the snow in winter, and just kinda left there.
especially as a karateka/ kobujitsu and SCA heavy fighter who likes an axe or pole arm for weapons  it is really very efficient and effective.


----------



## terryl965

my flashlight and a set of stick, that I only use at the school.


----------



## MJS

When I'm going to my Arnis class, I have the sticks, but that is really the only time they're in the car.  And when they are in the car, I make an effort to keep them with my gym bag in the backseat.  

The only other 'weapon' that I carry in the car would be a pen.  Is it a deadly weapon?  Probably not, but if its a tool that is perfectly legal to carry, perfectly legal to have in your vehicle and could cause enough pain or discomfort to buy me time to do something else, I'm all for using it.


----------



## geezer

MJS said:


> When I'm going to my Arnis class, I have the sticks, but that is really the only time they're in the car.  And when they are in the car, I make an effort to keep them with my gym bag in the backseat.
> 
> The only other 'weapon' that I carry in the car would be a pen.  Is it a deadly weapon?  Probably not, but if its a tool that is perfectly legal to carry, perfectly legal to have in your vehicle and could cause enough pain or discomfort to buy me time to do something else, I'm all for using it.



I carry my sticks in a gymbag locked in the trunk, or the bed of my truck locked in the shell. Shesulsa, Tellner, Chinto and the rest all have it right. You are better off without _weapons_ in your car. Now _tools_ or _sporting equipment_ that you can really justify carrying--I agree, that's the way to go. _Strictly out of convenience_ I carry my "club" brand steering wheel lock next to me on the passenger's seat. It looks pretty awkward at first glance, but you could do a lotta damage with that sucker. It's always right at hand, and you never have to justify why it's there. And, I actually use it daily to secure my car--which, in all probability is all I'll ever need it for, since I tend to stay out of trouble anyway.


----------



## Xue Sheng

What am I hideing in my car?

An old cobra attack copter and an M1 Tank and BOY are THOSE hard to hide 

Actually I think the only thing that I might consider hidden are a couple Kashi Granola Bars


----------



## KenpoTex

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57349&highlight=carry+car


----------



## tshadowchaser

I dont hide anything but you might find
escrima sticks, tire iron, rope, walking sick or cane and if most of my uniform happens to be on the back seat a knife or 2 with the uniform


----------



## kenpofighter

Hey no one has yet answered weather or not you think it should be legal to carry your martial art weapons with you in your car. Do you think that is a right that we (MA) should or should not have?


----------



## Xue Sheng

kenpotex said:


> http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57349&highlight=carry+car


 
But that was my old car


----------



## Big Don

As I mentioned in the other thread, the only thing hidden in my car is my twisted mind.


----------



## KenpoDave

Nothing is hidden, but I have a spring handled lead sap, and about 8 knives in various forms.  Plus, there are tools that I have to have with me all the time, and some of them are excellent weapons.


----------



## KenpoDave

kenpofighter said:


> Hey no one has yet answered weather or not you think it should be legal to carry your martial art weapons with you in your car. Do you think that is a right that we (MA) should or should not have?


 
In my state, it is legal to carry MA weapons in your car, provided they are there for when you work out at the dojo.  How do you prove this, one may ask?  In my state, you have to make two or more gross movements to reach it.  For example, an expandable baton in your gym bag in the back seat is OK.  In the side pocket of the door beside your seat is not.


----------



## SeanKerby

You don't have the security clearance for what I keep in my car....Just kidding. Well no I'm not. At one point I had a .45, a katana, and a couple of really big custom knives.


----------



## allenjp

I'm not telling *you...*that defeats the purpose of hiding them...


----------



## Taiji_Mantis

I drive a full size van, so the fact I carry 6-8 foot opera spears isn't really a "hiding" thing per se. In addition to spears, in the mound of crap I have in the back you may find at any given time:

Hard hats
Arnis canes
Goggles
Glow sticks
Emergency Blankets
Flashlights
Duct Tape
Multi tool
Reflective vest
Vinyl gloves
Heavy work gloves
Bandage shears
Tactical Folder
Red Cross First Aid kit
Stethascope
Wrenches
Utility shutoff tool
Prybar
hatchet
Spare magazines
Glock 22
Broadswords
Butterfly Swords
Grappling gloves
Telescoping baton
Pepper Spray
Pepper Spray inert training units
.40 cal jacketed hollowpoints
.38 cal wadcutters
.357 jacketed hollowpoints

I have a big box in the back next to the jack 

As far as whether or not we should be allowed to carry our MA stuff, where I live, the police have never said anything to me about the MA equipment. I cant imagine being taken seriously if I came out of the van trying to grab a 7 foot piece of rosewood with a metal point and bright red horsehair tassel. I would be tazed on sight just for being silly.


----------



## hpulley

That's not a bo, jo or escrima stick, that's a curtain rod!  ;-)  My car's small so they don't fit in the trunk...


----------



## Dark Gift Concepts

My Glock30!


----------



## Drac

I always have a cane in the back seat as well as my PR-24...That and my Sig....


----------



## bowser666

I usually just have my Cold Steel AK-47 Folder and a bunch of tech stuff.  GPS unit, cell phone charger,  IPOD video , radar detector LOL  .


----------



## Frostbite

I carry a SOG Pentagon on me pretty much wherever I go and in between my door and the driver's seat I keep a pair of slip joint pliers.  They actually do double duty because the handle for my hood release popped off.


----------



## Sabo

Sorry, I love traditional weaponry but in my ole truck there is always my trusty Springfield 1911  :ultracool  380 is usually in the back pocket or on the ankle.  I had an instructor tell me once when I was a white belt that "the invention of gun powder laid to rest many a good martial artists."

HOSHIN!


----------



## Nolo_Ferratus

Since you ask I have a small rattan stick under my car seat. I was once brutally attacked by a much larger person who was stupid enough to approach me when I was standing by my car with the door open. Although I could have grabbed the medieval dagger under my seat I instead decided to use my tire drop down tube. The assault charges against me were dropped after it came out that the police had misreported the hollow tube as being a tire iron and also it was found by private  investigation that the person who had attacked me was in fact making up everything he had said. In my opinion one should always carry a weapon in their car for self defence as long as they have been trained to use it. I'm sorry but empty handed techniques are not hugely effective against people with heads the size of large coconuts particularly if your only a welterweight as I am or someone even lighter. The lesson I learned is that the police don't seem to approve of self defense.


----------



## KP.

Reachable from my front seat I have an escape tool: a blade for cutting seatbelts and a metal point for breaking glass which is securely attached to the side of my seat.

In the back/bed I have:


Vehicle Roadside Assistance Kit
General Tools
screwdrivers
ratchets
pliers
Hammer
Acetate Torch
Duct Tape
Electrical Tape

Fluids
Oil
Antifreeze
extra fuel

Vehicle Rescue Tools
Shovel
Tow Strap
Tire tools and Jack
Ice Melt
Road Flares
Pre-paid cell phone
50' of climbing rope
8 locking carabiners
Self-belay/ascender
Hand Axe


Medical Emergency Kit
Coast Guard First Aid Kit for 25 people
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Trach Kit[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Suture Kit[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]O2 Kit with extra regulators and masks
[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Extra forcepts, tubing, guaze, sterile sponges, etc.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]inflatable neck brace[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]heat pack/body warmers[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]space blanket[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]tarp[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]2 12' folding carbon-fiber staffs
[/FONT]

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Survival Kit[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]24 MRE's[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]1 Gallon of potable water[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Water purification filter pump with extra filter[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Multi-tool knife[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]GPS Emergency beacon[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Entrenching tool[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]Water proof matches & 12 fire starters
[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica].44 handgun with laser sight & box of ammo[/FONT]

I think that's it ... might be missing something, but nothing important in that list.

I need to get a portable defibrillator, but otherwise I'm pretty confident I can handle anything I need to from my vehicle.


----------



## CDKJudoka

In the trunk:

Aluminium Baseball bat and glove
One Piece United Cutlery Ninja-to Machete
United Cutlery USARA Combat Fixed Blade Knife

In My Pocket:

Combat Folder - Depends on my mood and whether I am going to work or somewhere else.

In the Glovebox:

SIG P226 Custom .45 ACP with 2 extra mags.


----------



## Balrog

A four cell Maglite.  I also have a 28 inch piece of 1/2 inch diameter steel pipe that I use as a poking stick for when I go geocaching.

I don't have any weapons, though.


:wink1::wink1:


----------



## kfkid1

some kali sticks.

but thats only because i keep forgeting to take them out.


----------



## BLACK LION

150 lumen hellfighter x12 
xd .45 or benelli supernova tactical 12ga
2 fixed blades and a folder 
zip ties


----------



## girlbug2

I never drive anywhere without my purse on the floor beside me. In my purse one might find a Kubiton, which might appear to be a pen made of 70/75 t6 aluminum.


----------



## Gordon Nore

Dirty ashtray. If my attacker is a non-smoker, he's going to be mighty offended.


----------



## redhawk44357

I know this is old, but.................a machete, broken flashlight (2-D cell) wink wink, a couple of pellet guns (avid shooter), mace and working flashlight, 2 tire knockers (truck driver) plus tools and shovels, rope, etc. in bed.


----------



## foodog

Bat in trunk

_-- Sent from my Palm Pixi using Forums_


----------



## j-squared

DarkPhoenix said:


> In the Glovebox:
> 
> SIG P226 Custom .45 ACP with 2 extra mags.



That would be quite custom, as the P226 is a 9mm. 

I've got several knives plus mag lights. Sometimes a firearm. And Zip ties


----------



## David43515

occasionally a cane, knife, or hammer.....does a large angery martial artisit count?


----------



## redhawk44357

tire knocker and machete under front seat, broken maglight in door pocket


----------



## Carol

View attachment $1159829248039181_l.jpg


----------



## Xue Sheng

I decided to hide one of these in my car







At first it seemed like a great idea.... and the car is safe.... no one will go near it... not even me....


----------



## mmartist

I carry a baseball bat, a golf stick and an axe. But the axe is in the trunk so if things get out of hand there probably won't be enough time to take it out , however the other two items are usually laying on the backseat .


----------



## Zoran

An aluminum little league baseball bat. Small enough to use 1 hand. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gentle Fist

xue sheng said:


> i decided to hide one of these in my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at first it seemed like a great idea.... And the car is safe.... No one will go near it... Not even me....



lol


----------



## WC_lun

I don't carry anything and haven't needed anything in many, many, years...since I stopped puting myself in places where such an occurance was more likely.


----------



## Supra Vijai

A friend of mine always joked that he wanted one of these in the tray of his Landcruiser...






I myself don't carry any weapons per se. Depending on if I'm driving my van or my car, I have a Stanley knife/box cutter, assorted tools, ropes, tie down straps, jumper cables, extra water, zip ties and that's about it really. I have roadside assistance on both my cars so if I do break down and it's not something basic, I ring them and they come straight out 24/7. In terms of violent encounters, carrying a weapon would probably get me into a lot more trouble over here than it's worth!


----------



## Jenna

WC_lun said:


> I don't carry anything and haven't needed anything in many, many, years...since I stopped puting myself in places where such an occurance was more likely.



Yes! Exactly! I do not carry anything in my car either.. except there is a broken cd that I might just use as a shuriken in a ninja attack emergency.. I just like LOCK MY DOORS?  then nobody can do nothing.. I think it is simple unless I am missing something?


----------



## Rich Parsons

I know this thread is serious, yet I could not resist seeing a post above. 

Enjoy:


----------



## MSTCNC

Rich Parsons said:


> I know this thread is serious, yet I could not resist seeing a post above.
> 
> Enjoy:



Great minds think alike, Rich! I was going to put a TM video up, too!

Honestly, I usually have a baston of some type floating around in my van. As of late, I've been taking the new Chinese red oak walking stick (Hanbo) that I made along for the ride. I've also been taking it on walks/runs... for the random stray dog, of course! :ultracool


----------



## SnyderD

As referred to above, I, too, try to stay out of the places where the potential for problems is higher. Does that mean problems won't come in "nice" places? No. They can come anywhere. It just means that you're less likely to need a weapon to stabilize an issue in places not prone to said issues. And, as always, it is wise to be prepared to handle situations with your words, first. Most martial artists will tell you they've been in less physical confrontations since they began to study the arts.


----------



## Carol

SnyderD said:


> As referred to above, I, too, try to stay out of the places where the potential for problems is higher. Does that mean problems won't come in "nice" places? No. They can come anywhere. It just means that you're less likely to need a weapon to stabilize an issue in places not prone to said issues. And, as always, it is wise to be prepared to handle situations with your words, first. Most martial artists will tell you they've been in less physical confrontations since they began to study the arts.



Very well said.  "The budo is for giving life, not taking it"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WC_lun

I've thoguht about what you said Snyder, before making the decision not to carry a weapon in my car.  The thing is, I'd be more likely to get stopped by an officer for a traffic violation then having to explain the weapon in my car than I would having to actually need a weapon.  I've actually had this happen when transporting a pair of kama to a class.  Fortunately the officer was a martial artist and understood.  He let me go without a ticket, but not before giving me a bunch of crap about carrying weapons anywhere but the trunk.  I guess for me, the potential pay of for carrying a weapon is outwieghed by the potential cost of carrying one, and that is without any altercation happening.


----------



## Andrew

right now I have my nunchaku in my parents car


----------



## Skpotamus

I pretty much always have my glock with me.  I have a set holster that I typically transfer it to to make it easier to grab in case I need it ASAP.  In the car itself I keep some tools for emergencies, such as a folding shovel, hammer, screwdriver etc.  I also keep a GHb (Get Home Bag) for emergencies.  In it, I include a couple fixed blade knives, extra ammo for the glock, first aid kit, general survival stuff.  In winter it gets a set of wool long johns and wool socks in case I have to hoof it.  Not much besides the glock is easy to access quickly if I'm in the car.


----------



## Balrog

Rich Parsons said:


> I know this thread is serious, yet I could not resist seeing a post above.
> 
> Enjoy:
> Trunk Monkey Compilation - YouTube



You just gotta love the Trunk Monkey!


----------



## Transk53

Balrog said:


> You just gotta love the Trunk Monkey!



I was expecting to William Shatner for some reason. That Monkey is uber cool!


----------



## PhotonGuy

My uncle keeps a tire iron under the front seat of his car for "changing tires on people's heads" as he puts it.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

I have a sure fire flash light, and a ratan walking cane that has a tight enough crook in the handle to catch wrist, ankles and weapons with. 

I also always have my spyderco police model knife in my front pocket. 

I figure the old man cane looks low pro enough to cary in the cabin of the car with no worries of an officer questioning it. I also figure the combo of self defense tools my car and I have should cover most possible attack scenarios other then a fire arm.


----------



## Cringe Schrapnel

most of the times a couple of knives and a club like thing or two and a telescopic baton in the little storage area on the inside door panel...but  my favorite not hidden thing  is a little piece of rebar in the little change holder thing on the dash in the old car between the front seats great little improvised yawara or kubaton what ever you want to call it and if it comes up it's just a piece of old rusty rebar i found on the ground when i was getting in my car


----------



## Transk53

If I had a dagger in the boot. The said dagger was in a padlocked box, would that be considered concealed?


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

PS the old school anti theft device called the club makes for another low pro weapon that divides in to two individual club like devices.


----------



## Cringe Schrapnel

ST1Doppelganger said:


> PS the old school anti theft device called the club makes for another low pro weapon that divides in to two individual club like devices.


a friend of mine ground the end of the shiney rebar looking part of one of those into sharp point as well, so he had the two clubs and one was a little bit stabby.


----------



## ballen0351

Transk53 said:


> If I had a dagger in the boot. The said dagger was in a padlocked box, would that be considered concealed?


You would have to check your local laws.  Here it would be ok.  I have no clue about where you live.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Transk53 said:


> If I had a dagger in the boot. The said dagger was in a padlocked box, would that be considered concealed?



It's certainly concealed, as well as being completely inaccessible (and useless) in a crisis. 
Whether or not that's something you can legally do depends on where you are, but I'd suspect that there are few places where you cannot have a knife, locked in a box, locked in the boot (for non-UK readers, the boot is the trunk of the car...).

Personally, I'll have a gun within reach in anyplace where it's legal to do so. I have a holster mounted under the dash in every vehicle. My normally carry is IWB, behind the right hip. This isn't comfortable in most cars (definitely _*not*_ in the Vette) and it's awkward to access the weapon. So under the dash it goes.
I also generally have a pocket knife with me. Usually my Benchmade Autostryker or Cammilus CUDA.


----------



## ballen0351

I keep nothing in my car. I keep a gun on me almost always


----------



## tshadowchaser

changed cars in the last couple of years but my walking stick?cane is always in it between the seats. there might be a knife on me or within reach.  Any other weapons that might be in the car I would not be talking about as they would be hidden if there


----------



## ballen0351

I never understood the club knife or stick under the seat thing.  How are you supposed to access it. If you in the car you cant really swing a sick around.  If your out of the car you cant run back to your car.  In my opinion your better to just have your weapon of choice on you not hidden away in your car


----------



## tshadowchaser

maybe a different thread but I walk with my cane even if I may not need it.  As far as having one under the seat I agree with Ballen on that point.  My weapons are always within reach or on me


----------



## geezer

ST1Doppelganger said:


> PS the old school anti theft device called the club makes for another low pro weapon that divides in to two individual club like devices.



I do not carry weapons in my car, and as a rule I don't recommend carrying weapons under most common circumstances. Now about that "Club" brand steering wheel lock ...I keep this kind next to me:

http://www.atlantisgadgets.com/images/Club Security Steering Wheel with key.JPG

I still use it to lock my truck steering wheel when parking in bad areas. Other useful objects to have close at hand in your vehicle include a long, heavy mag-light, a tire iron, and a compact or folding shovel:

http://www.swordsknivesanddaggers.com/b835/A12-UC8017-400.jpg

All these are useful and totally legal to have in your car as functional tools, and none are _intended _as weapons. Yet with a little training, all can be employed for self defense if attacked.


----------



## Buka

My license, registration, water, blanket, flares and usually some cookies.


----------



## drop bear

Transk53 said:


> If I had a dagger in the boot. The said dagger was in a padlocked box, would that be considered concealed?



knife in a public place. Might be a different law in England.


----------



## Dirty Dog

geezer said:


> I do not carry weapons in my car, and as a rule I don't recommend carrying weapons under most common circumstances. Now about that "Club" brand steering wheel lock ...I keep this kind next to me:



I, on the other hand, recommend that those who have the legal right and the training to use them carry a weapon as much as possible.


----------



## Transk53

drop bear said:


> knife in a public place. Might be a different law in England.



Not too sure but I think you can transport things as long as they are deemed secure and locked away. Could be way wrong though!


----------



## Tez3

ballen0351 said:


> You would have to check your local laws.  Here it would be ok.  I have no clue about where you live.




He'd probably be alright unless he gave police grounds for searching his car, if they did and found the dagger he'd be in trouble unless he could prove it was needed for a specific activity. I can't think of any reason for carrying one dagger though.
This would go for anything that looked like a weapon ie a baseball bat unless one proved one played the game. Definitely nothing sharpened specifically either. As Geezer said things that aren't weapons would be fine.
Chefs, fishermen etc can carry knives here no problems in fact anyone can carry a knife if they can prove they use/need it for work.


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> He'd probably be alright unless he gave police grounds for searching his car, if they did and found the dagger he'd be in trouble unless he could prove it was needed for a specific activity. I can't think of any reason for carrying one dagger though.
> This would go for anything that looked like a weapon ie a baseball bat unless one proved one played the game. Definitely nothing sharpened specifically either. As Geezer said things that aren't weapons would be fine.
> Chefs, fishermen etc can carry knives here no problems in fact anyone can carry a knife if they can prove they use/need it for work.



Could argue that a dagger is for work  yeah see what you mean.


----------



## tkdwarrior

A heavy duty metal boxcutter, heavy duty screwdriver, all within reach or on me.


----------



## Tez3

Transk53 said:


> Could argue that a dagger is for work  yeah see what you mean.



Stage and screen fight arranger? Though you'd have to have more than one dagger, Lady Macbeth impersonator?


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> Stage and screen fight arranger? Though you'd have to have more than one dagger, Lady Macbeth impersonator?



Not sure that I would look to good in a dress lol.


----------



## Jason Norin

I have a nunchaku under the driver's seat.


----------



## LibbyW

Transk53 said:


> Not sure that I would look to good in a dress lol.



Don't knock it till you try it...you never know it might compliment you 
L


----------



## Cirdan

Naturally my car is equipped with radar tracker, revolving license plate, rear bulletproof shield, forward machine guns, smoke and oil slick sprayers, spinner hubcaps that doubles as tire slashers and passenger ejector seat.


----------



## Transk53

Cirdan said:


> Naturally my car is equipped with radar tracker, revolving license plate, rear bulletproof shield, forward machine guns, smoke and oil slick sprayers, spinner hubcaps that doubles as tire slashers and passenger ejector seat.



You can fit all that in a Volvo?


----------



## Flatfish

A gym bag full of sweaty socks........the ultimate deadly weapon.....


----------



## BeeBrian

kenpofighter said:


> Just wondering how many of you guys or girls keep some type of martial art weapon in your car. I know a few people who keep escrima sticks under the front seat in their car. (Shh, yea, yea I know police don't like it!)  Anyway in GA, I believe, if you have some type of weapon (unless licensed) it must be put out of reach of the driver: trunk, glove box ect. My instructor has been stopped by the police and got in trouble for this very thing (he was transporting some of the studio's practice weapons from one place to another in his back seat).
> 
> Another thing, you feel it should be allowed to be able to carry yur martial art weapons with you?


 
lol. The kind of weapons that I plan on buying are the really flashy, impractical ones. They are only practical if you actually go to war where nobody has a gun.

Examples: Napoleonic straight saber, flanged mace, warhammer, aspis (shield), traditional British longbow, claymore...

Honestly though, I think there should be a law established in all countries that anyone over the age of 21 with no violent history be allowed to carry any nonfirearm weapon they want to. Let the authorities handle the SMGs and Panzers but for crying out loud I wanna show of my badass katana! Freedom of cultural expression!


----------



## Hyoho

My caregiver.


----------



## Tez3

BeeBrian said:


> traditional British longbow



*English* longbow, the pesky Celts didn't have them.


----------



## Shajikfer

kenpofighter said:


> Just wondering how many of you guys or girls keep some type of martial art weapon in your car. I know a few people who keep escrima sticks under the front seat in their car. (Shh, yea, yea I know police don't like it!)  Anyway in GA, I believe, if you have some type of weapon (unless licensed) it must be put out of reach of the driver: trunk, glove box ect. My instructor has been stopped by the police and got in trouble for this very thing (he was transporting some of the studio's practice weapons from one place to another in his back seat).
> 
> Another thing, you feel it should be allowed to be able to carry yur martial art weapons with you?


 
Huh, in Virginia you can carry practice weapons in the backseat. I've been stopped and no one said a thing. I don't know if that's changed... I'm in Maryland atm.

Back when I had a car I kept a pair of nunchucks in the glove box, but that was more for comedy than anything else. I usually always have my knife on me.

I'm gunna say it; I keep rims in my backseat XD


----------



## Tez3

Shajikfer said:


> I keep rims in my backseat XD



Rims?


----------



## crazydiamond

The usual - best to be prepared for anything.


----------



## Xue Sheng

What an I hiding in my car..... don't tell anyone.... but I am hiding a chocolate chip cereal bar and... some crackers


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

The harmless Baoding ball can be an excellent throwing weapon. It will work nice if you have played baseball before. I believe it's legal to carry in your car.


----------



## Hyoho

kenpofighter said:


> Hey no one has yet answered weather or not you think it should be legal to carry your martial art weapons with you in your car. Do you think that is a right that we (MA) should or should not have?


I did partially. Anything that is carried "with intent" is going to get you in trouble if you use it.


----------



## albeaver

I have a pair of Sai in my car (only when I'm in it because I try to practice with them a lot), a Bo (yeah I know won't really help but it's there) a pair of Kama (same as Sai)


----------



## albeaver

kenpofighter said:


> Hey no one has yet answered weather or not you think it should be legal to carry your martial art weapons with you in your car. Do you think that is a right that we (MA) should or should not have?




If you can not carry them in your car how can you transport them to and from a dojo, or a tournament (if you are so inclined to do weapons kata). Also how could they be delivered to your house via FedEx (or what ever postal service you so choice to use). Yes I think it should be legal to carry them in a car, and in public. I see no reason not to. I will be willing to change my view if I saw a major reason.


----------



## Instructor

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The harmless Baoding ball can be an excellent throwing weapon. It will work nice if you have played baseball before. I believe it's legal to carry in your car.


 lol legal.... till you throw it at somebody.


----------



## Instructor

I have a good sturdy benchmade pocket knife but that's mostly to cut the seatbelts.  Actually at any given time I usually have three knives on my person so.... yeah...  and that doesn't include the one in my car.


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> Rims?



As in wheels.


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> *English* longbow, the pesky Celts didn't have them.



I'll take a Welshman behind my little band


----------



## Tez3

Transk53 said:


> I'll take a Welshman behind my little band




I don't think we want talk like taking Welshmen behind!


----------



## Transk53

Tez3 said:


> I don't think we want talk like taking Welshmen behind!



You pervert


----------



## Chrisoro

At the moment, the only thing that I'm hiding in my car, is empty bottles of protein shake. I always forget to take them out and throw in the garbage after training, so I have to hide them from my wife whenever we are going to use the car together, as she hates it when I forget to throw them away. I'm the one who always drives the car out of the garage, and therby get the chance to hide the empty bottles under the seats before my wife enters the car. Silly situation, I know. And these bottles aren't even glass, so would be useless as a weapon.


----------



## Gnarlie

Chrisoro said:


> At the moment, the only thing that I'm hiding in my car, is empty bottles of protein shake, which I always forget to take out and throw in the garbage after training, and then hides from my wife whenever we are going to use the car together, as she hates it when I forget to throw them away, and I'm the one who always drives the car out of the garage, and therby get the chance to hide the empty bottles under the seats before my wife enters the car. Silly situation, I know. And these bottles aren't even glass, so would be useless as a weapon.



Oh I don't know, protein shake remnants can be pretty fragrant after a while in a nice warm vehicle...


----------



## Chrisoro

Thankfully, the bottles have a screw-on top, so whatever is going on inside the bottle don't spread to the rest of the car.


----------



## donald1

My liuweidao is always in the car unless I am using it
I have both of my bo staffs in their too and usually my other weapons are in the car too if im going to class


----------



## Sapphire

Nothing at the moment.  Eventually though I'll put some road flares, a large flashlight (5-cell D or somesuch) and a small hand-held flashlight.  None of them can be considered weapons, so they're all safe.  Of course I always have at least a knife and a kubaton on my person, too.  Also, my trunk monkey.


----------



## K50Marine

I don't carry any martial arts weapons on my person or in my truck unless they are in my gear bag on my way to/from class. Always carried on my person is one of my off duty guns (Glock 19 9mm or S&W .38 Airweight) What gun I carry depends on what I'm wearing and the time of year. I also carry extra ammo, police wallet badge with my police ID, tactical folding knife (I own several usually a Spyderco or Benchmade), cell phone, pepper spray for a less lethal alternative, and my Marine Corps wallet with all the normal stuff. In my truck I carry a pair of handcuffs, several pairs of flex cuffs, PR-24 police baton, first aid kit, jumper cables, fire extinguisher, small tool kit, and a few other things. If I take a trip to leave the city and go into the nearby desert and mountains I load up a lot more gear, especially water.


----------



## The DC

I always have at least one knife clipped on my person somewhere (those are cutting tools,not weapons,but obviously could certainly be used as such ),and I CCW either a S&W .357 Magnum snubnosed revolver or if open carry (which I also do sometimes,as in--openly in plain view while sitting in the car) either my .40 or .45ACP--I'm both trained and licensed to carry,mind you.

Also,as I'm a "legally disabled person",on rare occasions I actually need one to aid in walking (old on the job spinal injuries from 2001 that could flare up or not on occasion),I have a hand made walking cane very similar to a Cane Masters Personal Protection cane and know how/train to use it for more than just walking with  (a friend of the family makes and sells canes as a hobby for extra income,I had him make one for me based on the design of those models,it's proven very sturdy and good at both functions,as a walking aid and a self defense weapon that I can bring with me put-near anywhere)


----------



## Tarrycat

Smooth shank nail in the side of my car door... Our teacher gave each of us one. Not that it can be compared to a gun (in that case you can't really do anything, at least I won't take that chance), but it can be used in certain circumstances. 

I carry a sharp object around my neck, & a steel watch big enough to do some damage.


----------



## Kiki

I usually have a blackjack or a sap handy.  It's legal to have in my car in Texas, not outside of it so it wouldn't be wise to bring out but I just love them so if I had to, it's there.  They also work extremely well in close quarters, something police found out in their squad cars back in the old days when they were common.


----------

